# Toro 826 power max zero turn



## DockingPilot (Oct 31, 2013)

Brand new and got to use it today. 6-8" of* heavy* wet stuff.
Result ?
Threw up like a college kid who drank his first bottle of Makers.........
Fantastic machine


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

despite the fact that the new toro's are made in mexico there still very good machines
congrats on the purchase of your new toro


----------

